# Value of TAJIMA NEO II



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Have a local embroider selling a Tajima Neo II that was bought in 2007. Comes with misc hoops and Illustrator by Pulse. Is Illustrator by Pulse a good program? (whats the value of this program?).

With that being said, what would the general value be for this package? I was thinking $10,000? But that is kind of a shot in the dark as I'm not too familiar with embroidery but very interested in adding it to our shop.

As for software, I notice most embroiders use Corel Draw, we use Illustrator in our shop. Does Illustrator work with most embroidery software?


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

I had the same problem I believe embroidey I2 is the pluggin for illustrator 
I haven't heard much about it cause most embroidery companies use corel which is cheaper and maybe easier to use. I bought decostudio from wilcom but it is a pluggin gor corel so I have to pay and learn for it.
Corel is easy to learn when you are a illu user though


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Any input on what I should offer $ wise? I plan to take a look at it this weekend.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

TshirtGuru said:


> Any input on what I should offer $ wise? I plan to take a look at it this weekend.


This one was sold for $8500 NEO II For Sale


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Does the Neo II keep track of how many stitches it has sewn throughout its life?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

What software comes with the machine. When is the last time the updated the software?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

That figure sounds low but I would try it. Pulse - Illustrator level is good. There may not be any more updates for that version because I believe the old Illustrator level has been upgraded to Illustrator Extreme. I have an older version of Pulse Illustrator X which Pulse no longer provides support for. As far as using this software in conjunction with an artwork program - Illustrator will allow you to "load" (import) different non-vector file formats such as bmp, jpg, psd, tif and others. To import vector files you'll need the vector import option. Once your artwork is imported, it can be used as a template for digitizing. Here is the Pulse site:

Pulse Microsystems Embroidery Solutions


----------

